# urgent: all my PSP games are lagging/freezing



## mizzelo

sup everyone..
im new here..
im in desperate need of help..
so it's like this..
i borrowed a friend's psp console..
it started out working well..
until suddenly *all the psp games started lagging/freezing..
when i open any one of the games it really lags right from the start: the introductory credits, the intro of the game itself, the loading part is loading 100X slower, the menu is lagging, the game itself is lagging to the point of it becoming a "slow motion" game..* 
it's specially funny when i play fighting games like naruto..
cuz it takes like 10 seconds for the players to move or change a move..
btw..
if it helps..
the games that i have in the 4gb memory stick are: naruto ultimate ninja heroes, street showdown, def jam fight for ny: the takeover, free running and tomb raider legend..
and the system software is 3.71 M33-2
all these games lag from the moment i enter the games down to when i exit them..
i tried changing the format from FAT32 to FAT because i read that somewhere in the internet..
unfortunately, it didn't change anything..
it's still lagging/freezing..
everything else in the PSP is working fine though..
it's just the games part that is acting up..
will someone please help me..
I'M REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY DESPERATE cuz im gonna be returning the console a day from now..
i would be forever grateful to the people who can help me with this matter..
THANK YOU THANK YOU in advance!
have a good day!


----------



## santong_banana

the memory card may have gotten corrupted.


----------



## MercifulDark

ye, ok this is probably a bit late, and im sure that you already found out the cause, but just incase someone else has the same problem....
if you have custom firmware, right when you load up the psp, press "select", you will see a menu.
set the CPU CLOCK GAME to defualt, or 333/166...(this will set the game speed back to normal.
set CPU CLOCK XMB to defualt, or 333/166...(this will set the XMB speed back to normal)

the same problem happends to me when i have my psp in my pocket without it being on hold.

maciej


----------



## y_more1113

hey mercifuldark, thank you very much thank you thank you


----------



## sid14

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray: thank you much! i have same probz!! with my pspray:ray:ray:ray:


----------

